# Pedal and shoe recommendations for winter / gravel rig



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

As per the title, I'm getting myself a winter bike that will also see some gravel riding all year round. I currently have two road bikes and run DuraAce SPD-SL pedals - wondering what a good combination of shoe and pedals for the new bike might be based on people's experience?

I'm thinking some MTB shoes and pedals "something like" some XT/XTR pedals, have seen the trail versions with the cage around outside which "might" give a bit more of a platform to stand on, but really not sure. I just don't really see myself skating around on gravel, jumping gates etc in my carbon soled road shoes.

I've been riding for 40 years, the last 20 on clipless pedals, but I'm an absolute novice when it comes to riding off road - Thoughts or experience?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

TmB123 said:


> As per the title, I'm getting myself a winter bike that will also see some gravel riding all year round. I currently have two road bikes and run DuraAce SPD-SL pedals - wondering what a good combination of shoe and pedals for the new bike might be based on people's experience?
> 
> I'm thinking some MTB shoes and pedals "something like" some XT/XTR pedals, have seen the trail versions with the cage around outside which "might" give a bit more of a platform to stand on, but really not sure. I just don't really see myself skating around on gravel, jumping gates etc in my carbon soled road shoes.
> 
> I've been riding for 40 years, the last 20 on clipless pedals, but I'm an absolute novice when it comes to riding off road - Thoughts or experience?


I use XTRs with MTB shoes for gravel. Add a shoe cover when it get's colder and they work very well. You can get cold weather SPD shoes if you want to spend the coin too.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Srode - do you have the cages around the XTR pedals, is there any support benefit to the cages or do they just protect the pedals and don't actually contact the sole of the shoe? Do they (the cages) limit what type of shoe you can buy depending on the tread of the shoe at all?

Are MTB shoes stiff enough in the sole so you dont feel the small contact point of the SPD pedal as opposed to a much larger SPD-SL interface for example?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Just get any MTB pedal and shoe. I use Shimano PD-M540 pedals and an older version of the Shimano XM-7 shoe. Plenty stiff, yet comfortable for all day walking.

I do have some friends that run road shoes and pedals on their gravel bikes without issues.

Since we're talking gravel road riding and not full-on mountain biking, you could choose either setup and be fine.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I recommend keeping the exact same pedal and if you're going to buy a different shoe to get one that runs the same cleats and that has the exact same stack height.

Dura-ace pedals have a lower stack height than Ultegra, by a few millimeters. It's enough to throw off my fit and give me trouble after an hour even wearing the same shoes on the same bike. Point is that switching pedals, cleats or shoes is a really big deal and I would not do so unless it was absolutely mandatory.

There's lots of road shoes that are stiff and durable enough, plenty of road winter boots as well. In my experience a double layer of a good covers is just as good or better than a nice winter specific boot so I'd buy the right shoe for me and cover it well.

If you're going to be spending a lot of time walking, you can use cleat covers. But really, you shouldn't be walking much if you're just gravel riding. I suggest getting some helicopter tape or frame protection tape and putting it on the soles of the shoes that are exposed. Especially if they're carbon. That'll keep the gravel from marking them up.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

If you don't want to carry cleat covers, go with winter MTB shoes and SPD pedals. Most of mid level MTB shoes and up have stiff enough of soles that you don't have to worry about not having enough platform around the pedal.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

TmB123 said:


> Thanks Srode - do you have the cages around the XTR pedals, is there any support benefit to the cages or do they just protect the pedals and don't actually contact the sole of the shoe? Do they (the cages) limit what type of shoe you can buy depending on the tread of the shoe at all?
> 
> Are MTB shoes stiff enough in the sole so you dont feel the small contact point of the SPD pedal as opposed to a much larger SPD-SL interface for example?


I've done a couple century rides with those pedals and haven't had any problems with hot foot, and they have the cage around them. The cage helping probably depends on the shoes you use. My MTB shoes are Shimano M240s which have pretty stiff sole, but you can get shoes with more flexible soles that might cause more of an issue without the cage. I think if you were doing lots of muddy single track you might not want the cage so the mud would clear easier, but on typical gravel rides that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I use XTR Trail pedals on my gravel bike, and on my commuter (for several years). I love them. They have performed flawlessly. But the cage doesn't really serve much purpose for my application, other than giving a little better control/feel when clipping in at a stop light or something. 

The purpose of the frame around the pedal is primarily to protect the pedal from getting bashed, which isn't really an issue for me.

Your shoe should really not be touching it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd stick with DA (assuming you like them) unless you plan to walk more. 
Gravel doesn't generally involve getting off the bike any more than road so there's probably no need to get something new/different for that. 
If you get into cross or trail riding, that's a different story.
I have XTR on my gravel/trail bike and DA on my road bike. The XTR and mtn bike shoes are fine but I like DA a lot more......but not so much more that I want to use them on trails where I end up walking across streams, fallen trees, and other stuff. Especially old stone walls. That's outright dangerous with carbon soled road shoes.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, I like DA very much.
I was about to pull the trigger on some MTB pedals and shoes but then bought some new DA pedals instead. Thought it would be best to see how I go with what I'm used to and see how much walking or off bike time I end up doing, if it becomes a problem then look at alternatives. 
I guess I had in my head that gravel roads would become some sort of grand adventure, but in reality it may still only be a small amount of the total riding that bike gets.

Cheers


----------

